# 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht



## DerLachs (16. Juli 2014)

*23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
 200 Euro sind eigentlich geplant, aber bei einem absoluten Topgerät wäre ich bereit, auch 300 Euro zu investieren. Da muss dann aber auch alles passen. 

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
 LG Flatron W2343T-PF

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
 HD 7950

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
 20-30 % Gaming, 70-80 % Office bzw. Internet

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Abgesehen von Höhenverstellbarkeit (wäre schon nice to have) nicht wirklich, da ich mich einfach nicht zwischen TN und IPS entscheiden kann. Ich spiele vergleichsweise selten (schnelle) Shooter, deshalb weiß ich nicht, ob ein 144 Hz-Monitor das Richtige wäre. Vielleicht ist eurer Meinung nach aber auch mein jetziger Monitor völlig okay? Ich habe keinerlei Vergleichswerte und bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar. 

Der Eizo FS2333-BK 58,4 cm Widescreen TFT-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör sah interessant aus, aber vielleicht sollte ich warten, bis die ersten Tests zum Nachfolger veröffentlicht wurden? Ansonsten habe ich gesehen, dass der ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hier sehr häufig empfohlen wurde. Oder vielleicht doch "nur" ein http://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2414h-860-bbcw-a1040261.html ?


----------



## bojatzel (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

hol dir nen korea monitor. da gibt es einige modelle, die 120hz schaffen und das bei 1440p ips. es gibt hunderte threads im netz dazu. belese dich ein bisschen... auch pcgh hat schon welche getestet.


----------



## PunkPuster (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Den Eizo Foris FS2333 kann ich seht empfehlen. Zocke selber CS GO und ab und zu andere Shooter drauf und funktioniert top!
Ich würde aber mal auf Tests vom Nachfolger warten, der sieht doch sehr vielversprechend aus.

Lg


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Ich würde dir zum LG IPS235P, Iiyama XB2483HSU oder Dell U2414H raten.
Die haben alle volle Ergonomie und eignen sich auch sehr gut zum zocken.


----------



## DerLachs (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Danke für die Vorschläge. 
Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach der Aufpreis für z.B. einen Eizo Foris FS2333 (oder dessen Nachfolger)?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Juli 2014)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Danke für die Vorschläge.
> Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach der Aufpreis für z.B. einen Eizo Foris FS2333 (oder dessen Nachfolger)?



Wenn du viel und intensiv zocken ja, ansonsten nicht.


----------



## DerLachs (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Wird der neue Eizo Foris FS2434 eigentlich schon ausgeliefert? 
Bewertungen oder Testberichte finde ich leider auch nirgendwo und ich möchte ungern "auf gut Glück" einen neuen Monitor kaufen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Mindfactory hat ihn auf Lager: Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Auf einen Testbericht warte ich auch noch.


----------



## DerLachs (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Ich habe schon einige Shops gefunden, die den Monitor als "verfügbar" auflisten, aber es gibt keine einzige Bewertung geschweige denn einen Test des Geräts.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Also da es ja ne Weiterentwicklung vom FS2333 ist, wage ich mal nen Schuss ins blaue und sage der ist super.
Nachdem es Eizo mit dem FG2421 ja so ein wenig verbockt hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das der Monitor schlecht ist.
Aber warum bauen die sowas nicht mal in 27" oder 28".


----------



## Enigma7 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Such nach einem neuen Monitor. Dabei habe ich u.a. den Asus PB248Q gefunden.
Liest sich nicht schlecht.Bei Prad.de fällt der Test recht postiv aus.
Leider weiß ich nicht wie gut der für Games ist.


----------



## DerLachs (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Ich kämpfe noch mit mir, ob ich den neuen FS2434 nicht einfach mal bestellen und testen soll.


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe noch mit mir, ob ich den neuen FS2434 nicht einfach mal bestellen und testen soll.


 
Ich sag mal so, wenn er die konsequente Weiterentwicklung des FS2333 ist, dann wird der super sein.


----------



## DerLachs (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

In der PCGH-News stand, dass eine neue Elektronik eingesetzt werden soll, deshalb bin ich da noch skeptisch. 
Ich schlafe nochmal eine Nacht drüber.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



DerLachs schrieb:


> In der PCGH-News stand, dass eine neue Elektronik eingesetzt werden soll, deshalb bin ich da noch skeptisch.
> Ich schlafe nochmal eine Nacht drüber.


 
Gerade deswegen glaube ich das der Monitor super wird.
Der FS2333 hatte paar kleine Probleme (Backlight, Overdrive) und das werden die Experten von Eizo ausgemerzt haben.


----------



## Enigma7 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Scheint dass hier viele auf den auf den Testbericht vom Eizo FS2434 warten.
Vom Technischen Datenblatt klingt dieser sehr interessant.


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Ein Testbericht ist scheinbar noch nicht in Sicht. Hab gerade im Netz mal ein bisschen herum geschaut. :/


----------



## DerLachs (9. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Montag kommt der Eizo Foris FS2434 an.  Feedback folgt dann.


----------



## Enigma7 (9. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

@ derLachs

Da bin ich mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt 

Ich schwanke auch noch zwischen dem Eizo FS2434 und dem Asus PB248Q.


----------



## DerLachs (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Mein erster Eindruck vom FS2434: Der stellt weiß wirklich schön dar. 
In Spielen fällt mir die bessere Farbwiedergabe durch das IPS-Panel noch nicht so auf.

Edit: Beim Scrollen zerreißt es mir dauernd das Bild. -.-


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck vom FS2434: Der stellt weiß wirklich schön dar.
> In Spielen fällt mir die bessere Farbwiedergabe durch das IPS-Panel noch nicht so auf.
> 
> Edit: Beim Scrollen zerreißt es mir dauernd das Bild. -.-


 
Das Scrollen wovon?


----------



## DerLachs (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Scrollen wovon?


 Beim normalen Scrollen im Browser. Vorallem wenn Bilder angezeigt werden ist es sehr auffällig. Das hängt aber mit dem Einsatz von zwei Monitoren zusammen. Sobald ich den FS2434 als einzigen Monitor auswähle, gibt es keine Probleme.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Habe da garnicht drauf geachtet als ich zwei Monitore angeschlossen hatte.
Welchen Browser benutzt du?


----------



## DerLachs (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Firefox 31.0

Anfangs gab es Tearing, nach kurzer Zeit ist einer der Bildschirme komplett schwarz geworden.  So als hätte er das Signal verloren. Ich hätte jetzt auf ein Treiberproblem getippt, aber da ich sowieso vorerst nur einen Monitor anschließen werde, widme ich mich diesem Problem später.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Bei Firefox gibts doch die Option "glatter Bildlauf" oder so, damit könnte es gehen.
HAb leider nur noch einen Monitor da und kann nicht mehr testen.


----------



## DerLachs (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Ich teste es evtl. mal am Wochenende, wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe. So schlimm ist es nicht, aber danke für den Tipp.

Lichthöfe hat leider auch mein Modell. Ich werde die Tage mal ein "dunkles" Spiel wie z.B. F.E.A.R. spielen und gucken, ob es mich stört. Ansonsten bin ich erstmal ganz zufrieden, auch wenn ich mir mehr Unterschied in Spielen erhofft hatte. Wenn man aber direkt Farben zwischen IPS und TN vergleicht, kommt einem das wie Tag und Nacht vor.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Naja es ist halt nicht immer so ein riesen Unterschied wie immer behauptet wird, aber er ist da.
Ich finde die Lichthöfe sind ok, kenne da schlimmeres von IPS Monitoren.


----------



## DerLachs (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Also gerade beim "Weißvergleich" ist der Unterschied mMn riesig. Ansonsten fällt einem das im direkten Vergleich mal mehr, mal weniger auf. Da hast du wohl recht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Mir ist es komischerweise am meisten bei gelben Farbtönen aufgefallen.


----------



## DerLachs (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Als ich den "weißen" FS2434 gesehen hatte, kam mir das "weiß" auf dem TN-Panel ziemlich gelblich vor.  Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich ansonsten keinerlei Vergleichswerte habe. Für jemanden, der bereits Monitore mit richtig guten TN-Panels gesehen hat bzw. schon öfters Monitore miteinander verglichen hat, sind die Unterschiede wahrscheinlich eher marginal.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Als ich das erste Mal nen IPS hatte, da kamm mir der Unterschied auch riesig vor.
Aber mittlerweile guckt man doch differenzierter hin und selbst bei IPS gibts noch Unterschiede.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Also ich find schon das IPS was her macht was das Bild betrifft im gegensatz zum TN.
Spiele und Bilder sind einfach viel Detailreicher und farbkraftiger.
Spiel mal was buntes Dota,WoW,Borderlands das nen unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Sag ich ja nichts gegen, aber der WOW Effekt ist nicht mehr derselbe wie beim ersten Mal.
Es ist immer noch toll, aber nicht mehr so wie das erste Mal (ja, das ist eine Anspielung auf Sex).


----------



## DerLachs (12. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Also ich find schon das IPS was her macht was das Bild betrifft im gegensatz zum TN.
> Spiele und Bilder sind einfach viel Detailreicher und farbkraftiger.
> Spiel mal was buntes Dota,WoW,Borderlands das nen unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


Gerade von Dota war ich ein wenig enttäuscht. Aber ich teste am Wochenende noch ein paar andere Einstellungen, vielleicht lag da der Fehler.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Naja IPS ist ja bekanntlich net gleich IPS.
Vom LG277L war ich auch enttäuscht bei Dota das Bild war zwar knackiger aber immer noch eher Blass von den Farben.
Beim Dell war das ganz anders richtige schöne satte Farben und klares Bild.
Beides AH-IPS gewesen.
Da kann man mal sehen was für große unterschiede es gibt.
@JoM79 da haste wohl recht das ist überall so.
Wie beim Auto wenn de von 80PS auf 180PS wechselst ist das WoW wie geil aber nach paar wochen ist es normal das einzigste du darfst net mehr mit 70PS Autos fahren das kommt dir so öde lahm vor das glaubs de net^^


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Oh doch bin von 220PS auf 136 auf 70, was ein scheiss.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Von 220 auf 70xD
Das denn wie von ner Straßenmaschine zum Moped
Obwohl 220PS mir pers. schon zuviel des guten sind 180 passt da sehr gut^^
Der sprit wird ja net billiger und so lang wie ich fix ausm knick komme passt das.


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Wieso jetzt wieder 220PS, 7-8L Verbrauch und ist nen Benziner.
Aber ich glaube wir sollten mit dem OT aufhören, sonnst kriegen wir geschimpft


----------



## DerLachs (12. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Momentan tendiere ich dazu, den FS2434 zu behalten. Nochmals vielen Dank an jeden, der mir Monitore empfohlen und bei der Suche geholfen hat.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Mit 220 meinte ich dich^^
Jo wir hören jetzt auf damit


----------



## JoM79 (12. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Momentan tendiere ich dazu, den FS2434 zu behalten. Nochmals vielen Dank an jeden, der mir Monitore empfohlen und bei der Suche geholfen hat.


 
Wenn du die extra Features gebrauchen kannst, würde ich den auf jeden Fall behalten.



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Mit 220 meinte ich dich^^
> Jo wir hören jetzt auf damit


 
220 sind annehmbar besser wären 300-350.
Ich stehe auf diesen Kick beim beschleunigen.


----------



## DerLachs (12. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn du die extra Features gebrauchen kannst, würde ich den auf jeden Fall behalten.


 "Smart Resolution" werde ich sicher gelegentlich verwenden, aber "Smart Insight" macht mMn zu viel von der Atmosphäre kaputt. Wenn ein Spiel mit dunklen Szenerien künstlich aufgehellt wird, ist das ja eigentlich nicht gewollt von den Entwicklern und beeinträchtigt so das Spielerlebnis.


----------



## DerLachs (18. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

So, ich habe mich entschieden. Ich werde den Eizo behalten.
Nochmals vielen Dank für jeden geposteten Vorschlag/Tipp und ganz speziell an JoM79.


----------



## DerLachs (31. August 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Kann mir jemand erklären, was es mit dem Monitortreiber und den Farbprofilen von der Eizo-HP auf sich hat? ich habe beides installiert, aber anscheinend hat sich nichts verändert. Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht oder werden diese Dinge gar nicht benötigt?


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



> Kann mir jemand erklären, was es mit dem Monitortreiber und den Farbprofilen von der Eizo-HP auf sich hat?


Einen Monitortreiber habe ich nicht gefunden. -> Manuals FS2434 | EIZO CORPORATION
Nur das G-Ignition Tool den Screen Slicer und die ICC Profile. 

Die Farbprofile sind Einstellungen von E-Sports Spielern -> http://gaming.eizo.com/downloads/

Hast du den Monitor via USB auch mit deinem PC verbunden?


----------



## DerLachs (1. September 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



<> schrieb:


> Einen Monitortreiber habe ich nicht gefunden. -> Manuals FS2434 | EIZO CORPORATION
> Nur das G-Ignition Tool den Screen Slicer und die ICC Profile.
> 
> Die Farbprofile sind Einstellungen von E-Sports Spielern -> Downloads | EIZO Gaming Monitors
> ...


 Der Treiber ist bei den ICC-Profilen dabei.

Nein, habe ich nicht. Brauch ich das?


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



> Nein, habe ich nicht. Brauch ich das?


Wenn du das G-Ignition Tool nutzen willst, dann schon. Steht in der Anleitung.


----------



## DerLachs (2. September 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Ne, mir ging es nur um den Treiber und die ICC-Profile.


----------



## Painkiller (2. September 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Mit den Profilen hab ich mich nicht so beschäftigt, aber werden die nicht auch über die Software geladen?


----------



## DerLachs (2. September 2014)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## DerLachs (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Guten Abend, ich bzw. ein Bekannter bräuchte für einen PC einen neuen Monitor. Anforderungen: Full HD, IPS-Panel (Ausnahme: TN-Panels, die von der Farbtreue an IPS-Panels rankommen), Höhenverstellbarkeit,  max. 350 Euro
Gibt es mittlerweile neue Modelle, die ihr empfehlen könnt?

 Mit meinem Eizo FS2434 war/bin ich recht zufrieden, aber ich habe nie die Gamemodi (Smart Insight etc.) verwendet. Gibt es einen Monitor mit vergleichbarer oder besserer Bildqualität, der vielleicht weniger kostet? Falls nicht, würde ich nochmals einen FS2434 kaufen bzw. meinem Bekannten empfehlen.


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Gibt da z.B. den Dell UltraSharp U2417H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## LukasGregor (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Dell U2515H: Test Monitor Dell U2515H

Bei dem Budget kann man leicht auf WQHD gehen


----------



## DerLachs (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



LukasGregor schrieb:


> Dell U2515H: Test Monitor Dell U2515H
> 
> Bei dem Budget kann man leicht auf WQHD gehen


Dann muss aber eine neue Grafikkarte her und schon sitzt das Budget weinend in der Ecke.  Hat der U2515H eine vernünftige Interpolation? Dann könnte man "notgedrungen" auf Full HD gehen, falls die FPS im Keller sind.

@markus1612
Den Dell UltraSharp U2414H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hatte ich auch im Auge, weil der damals mir empfohlen wurde. Unterschiede zu deinem Monitor konnte ich aber nicht finden...


----------



## LukasGregor (28. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Von welchem Pixelschubser und welchen Spielen reden wir?


----------



## DerLachs (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Es geht um eine R9 280(X?).  Spiele: The Witcher 3, Battlefront und Fallout 4 sind mir bekannt. Bei den Bedingungen würde ich eher auf Full HD setzen.


----------



## markus1612 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Dann muss aber eine neue Grafikkarte her und schon sitzt das Budget weinend in der Ecke.  Hat der U2515H eine vernünftige Interpolation? Dann könnte man "notgedrungen" auf Full HD gehen, falls die FPS im Keller sind.
> 
> @markus1612
> Den Dell UltraSharp U2414H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hatte ich auch im Auge, weil der damals mir empfohlen wurde. Unterschiede zu deinem Monitor konnte ich aber nicht finden...



Der U2417H ist die neuere Version.


----------



## LukasGregor (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Es geht um eine R9 280(X?).  Spiele: The Witcher 3, Battlefront und Fallout 4 sind mir bekannt. Bei den Bedingungen würde ich eher auf Full HD setzen.



wenn es nicht immer Ultra sein muss und man ein paar Regler richtig bedient, sollte das klappen...


----------



## DerLachs (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Gebe ich so weiter.  
Hat noch jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## Icedaft (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Nicht wirklich, der Dell UltraSharp U2515H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland stellt in der Kombination der Eigenschaften imho derzeit das beste Angebot dar. Einen FHD würde ich nicht mehr neu kaufen und eine GPU ist schlimmstenfalls schnell getauscht, sollte die Leistung der R9 280 ihm nicht mehr reichen.


----------



## DerLachs (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Gut, also Eizo FS2434 oder Dell U2417H für Full HD oder Dell U2515H für WQHD mit Tendenz zum U2515H?


----------



## Icedaft (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: 23-24 Zoll Monitor für max. 200-300 Euro gesucht*

Ich fahre mit letzterem und einer 970er Strix recht gut. O.K., eine 1080(TI) wäre schon geiler, solange es das Portemonnaie bzw die Verfügbarkeit es noch nicht hergibt, muss ich mich halt bei den Reglern noch etwas zurückhalten...


----------

